# Willa Be Mine - One week old!



## Karen (Aug 4, 2006)

This has been the greatest week! I just finished 4 independent study courses that I've been working on since November. Now, I can relax and really enjoy Inky's new puppy, Willa. Would you believe that she has more than doubled her weight in one week? What a little porker! Here's some shots I took of Willa today.

Karen


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Wow those are beautiful pics.....sooooo smalllll..

Derek


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

oh my goodness isn't that sweet!:kiss:
What a tiny little one!


----------



## Karen (Aug 4, 2006)

Actually, she's getting big! She's a singleton, so she has Mom's milk bar all to herself. She just lays around all day, eating, sleeping, eating, sleeping......You get the idea. :hungry:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

oh...what a pretty momma to have too!Lucky girl!!:drama:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Wow Mom looks very happy there...Look at that big smile...Yeah perhaps she will be a big one with all that free time and no competition for mommies milk...Good Stuff.

Derek


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Now that is just cute!
I love it when their ears are in that mickey mouse stage...sticking straight out until they finally fold over to the front~ adorable!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Ha Ha Ha....Mickey Hav....ound: 

Derek


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Mama and baby are both so sweet looking. You are very lucky!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a cutie! And congratulations on completing the courses, some of them can be grueling...


----------



## Karen (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments about Willa and Inky. I do feel very lucky! BTW, I haven't been active on Havanese Forum for most of the year because of the courses I've been taking. I barely had time to take care of my basic needs and get the bills paid with the schedule I was keeping, so I took myself off of most Hav lists. Now that the classes are done and I'm back to Havanese Forum, I am finding that this is a great place to get info, share brags, and talk to other Havanese lovers. There is also a lot of fun going on here. :whoo: What a great group!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*How sweet*

and I love her name!

Trish


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Every Once in a while you really get some unusual and very wonderful names for Hav's on here. I certainly love the name Willa and Inky. They are rare names and I have never really heard them before. It is a pleasure to have you on the Forum.

Derek


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Too cute and thanks for sharing. I'm sure it's a big relief to have your classes over!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a doll!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Such a pretty girl!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Willa is so adorable. Love the picture of her with Inky and all cuddled up in her doggy bed. Inky is so cute. Such a good mommy.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Karen, congratulations on completing all the work. It must feel like you are on vacation now.  Inky & Willa look great. I'm amazed at how quickly the first week has gone already.


----------



## Karen (Aug 4, 2006)

*Thank you!*

OMG, I love it here. People are so nice and supportive. This is the way the Hav community and dog world are supposed to be! Thanks to all again for the nice comment about Inky and Willa. Derek, thank you for saying that it's nice to have me here. It's so nice to be wanted, lol!

Regarding the names Willa and Inky: Willa is named after her sire Ch Liveoak's Free Will. He has another offspring named Sebring Will Be Timeless, so I was just keeping with the theme of naming this pup after Will (who is so beautiful). Now, the name Inky was an inspiration I received while sitting in a restaurant in Long Beach, CA. Don't ask me what prompted that name, it just popped into my head. I guess it rolled off the ocean waves. Later I ran across then name of a Havanese in a pedigree from WAY WAY BACK, named Inky Doll, or something like that. So, I guess most names have already been thought of before. It would be hard to find a truly original one. Just for fun, ask the receptionist at your vet "how many" dogs or cats have the same name as your dog. At my vet, they have a feline patient named Inky. The only dog I have ever named who I could never find another dog by the same name was my puppy Valor, a beautiful Hav who is in a lovely home in Southern CA now.
I think that's the favorite name I have ever thought of for a male Havanese. Valor is a really wonderful dog too. I will always have a very special place in my heart for Valor.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Inky and Willa are toooo cute!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Karen,
What a lovely picture of the proud Mommie and her little darling! 
Best,
Poornima


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

The puppy looks so big already! You caught mama and baby at a great time. Look at Inky's big smile!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen,

Willa is a sweetie and I just love Inky, she is such a beauty. I love the light face and a dark body, so very striking.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Willa is the very picture of sweetness. And I love the Mama-daughter picture as well!


----------



## Karen (Aug 4, 2006)

*Willa's mom, Inky*

Here is one of my favorite pictures of Inky smiling. She is a very happy girl and really affectionate to people. I teach severely handicapped high school students and Inky sometimes goes to school with me. The kids just love her and Inky loves them. I recently completed the Delta Society Pet Partners training at UCLA. My goal is for Inky to become a certified Delta assistance dog. I would like to get into the UCLA Medical Center visitation program. The new dialysis unit has a need for toy breed therapy dogs. I think it would be so cool to volunteer our time there! Anyway, Willa is Inky's "last litter (of one)." I plan to have her spayed and start her "next career." I know it's going to be tremendously rewarding.

By the way, Inky was bred by Joan Little of Jolain Havanese. Joan is one awesome breeder. She was health testing and soaping the fronts on her dogs and puppies back in 2002 when I adopted Inky. It seemed kind of funny to see soaped pictures of my little 12 week old puppy back then, but I didn't know anything about CD at the time or why one would bother looking at the structure under the coat. Joan has been my main role model for 'best practices." I will always be very grateful to her, for entrusting Inky to me and for sharing her knowledge.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm new to this group and have been reading some of the threads. Karen, the mother is gorgeous and what a cutie she and you have to spoil. I hope you all don't mind my hanging around here since I don't have my havanese yet. I'm still trying to find the right way to go about getting one.


----------



## Karen (Aug 4, 2006)

pjewel said:


> I'm new to this group and have been reading some of the threads. Karen, the mother is gorgeous and what a cutie she and you have to spoil. I hope you all don't mind my hanging around here since I don't have my havanese yet. I'm still trying to find the right way to go about getting one.


Thank you, and of course you are welcome here! :welcome: I've been a member of this Forum since the beginning, but I've been away most of the year due to other obligations. The people here are so nice and helpful. You might consider starting a new thread and ask about the best way to go about finding a healthy puppy. That's a great topic and you will definitely get help.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Karen, welcome back! Inky & Willa are precious....thanks for sharing the love! I use to have a dog named Inky! She was a solid black peek-a-poo....since she was as black as ink that is how we named her. She went to the Rainbow Bridge many years ago now! Can't wait to watch Willa grow!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Karen,

Thank you so much for the welcome and the suggestion. I think it's a great idea. I will start a thread and ask.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen,

What a great picture of Inky, love that beautiful smile. Did Inky always had a light face, or did she start out black with white markings and then lightened up?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Karen,
What a beautiful picture of Inky and baby Willa. That's the biggest smile I've ever seen on a Hav!  
Congratulations on getting your classes behind you, glad to have you back to the forum.

Beverly


----------



## Karen (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi,
Thanks again for the warm welcome back and for the nice words about Inky. Inky has always been heavily marked with lots of color. Even as a puppy, she was lighter around the eyes. This picture was taken when she was just under a year old. By the looks of Willa right now, I think she is going to have very similar markings to Inky. The other dog is Iceman, my very first Havanese and my very first show dog. It sure is fun walking down Memory Lane. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Iceman is sure a beauty........look at those eyes and the head tilt!Inky looks so cute.She has alot of beautiful color!:kiss:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Karen, you have my permission to walk down memory lane anytime!! KEEP WALKING!


----------



## Karen (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL, WOW.......Look at that psychedelic Smiley!!!! Very cool! You guys are too kind. You don't know what you're asking for, though. It's like asking a grandma to see all of her brag books! Don't worry, I wouldn't do that to you. I will keep you posted on Willa, though. It will be fun to share how she looks from week to week. Ah, this is great: having people who will put up with dog talk from me. You guys understand......

Karen:hug:


----------



## Karen (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey, I just noticed that something changed......I'm no longer a junior member. Now I'm a member!  How did that happen?

Karen:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it is based on the number of posts you have......before too long you can be a senior member!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, and if you become a YAKKER you can join Queen Marj's elite 1000 posts club! I am getting closer to my membership!:hail: :hail: ound:


----------



## Karen (Aug 4, 2006)

Doggie Nut said:


> Yes, and if you become a YAKKER you can join Queen Marj's elite 1000 posts club! I am getting closer to my membership!:hail: :hail: ound:


Well, I'm workin' on it!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your stores with us, and of course the pictures. I love to watch puppies grow. So please continue to post lots of pictures of baby Willa.

PS. Yes Vicki you are getting closer. lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen,
She is adorable and it is so cute to think about a mini Inky! That is awesome about your future plans for Inky and on that note, with the pending move to Pasadena, I need to find a new place for Isabelle's visits. She has made a lot of friends with therapy dog here and we will need to continue!

Amanda


----------



## Karen (Aug 4, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Karen,
> She is adorable and it is so cute to think about a mini Inky! That is awesome about your future plans for Inky and on that note, with the pending move to Pasadena, I need to find a new place for Isabelle's visits. She has made a lot of friends with therapy dog here and we will need to continue!
> 
> Amanda


HI Amanda,

Moving to Pasadena? Great! When will this be happening? There are many dog shows out towards Pasadena and beyond. I have traveled through that fair city many times this summer en route to shows with my little Hav girl Tasha. There is a wonderful visitation program at UCLA medical center which might be something you could become involved in. Let's be sure to stay in touch. Let me know when you're an official "Californian!":welcome:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hiya Karen! I'm Marj, of "Queen Yakker" fame..... or so I've been told. LOL

What a pretty mom you have there! Cute little pup too. I think Inky has such a charming face.

_"She just lays around all day, eating, sleeping, eating, sleeping......You get the idea"_

I'm sure it won't be long that Willa will be adding a 3rd activity and then the fun starts, eh? lol  
How nice that you're done with your studies and now only have one wee babe to look after. Congrats and welcome back!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen,
Right now it looks like Sept 1st. My husband decided it would be a brilliant idea to have a family road trip with the girls driving across the country and stopping to hike with the girls. I am thinking it is going to be like National Lampoons! I am excited about all the shows in CA but dreading the outdoors! Dora loves to find things on the ground so we are going to have to do a lot of training to compete with the squirrels!

Amanda


----------



## Karen (Aug 4, 2006)

QUOTE=dboudreau;31623]Thanks for sharing your stores with us, and of course the pictures. I love to watch puppies grow. So please continue to post lots of pictures of baby Willa.

Thank you for making me feel so welcome here. I just can't get over how friendly and casual this group is. I love how relaxed this Forum feels, like I'm talking to old friends. Of course, I will enjoy sharing pictures of Willa as she grows. Just be sure to tell me if you get tired of pictures!


----------



## Karen (Aug 4, 2006)

marjrc said:


> Hiya Karen! I'm Marj, of "Queen Yakker" fame..... or so I've been told. LOL
> 
> What a pretty mom you have there! Cute little pup too. I think Inky has such a charming face.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Marj! So far, Inky is keeping the whelping box spotless! I don't see any signs that Willa has started that "third activity" yet, lol! But, I know it's coming! I'll be sure to let the group know when it happens!:whoo:


----------



## Karen (Aug 4, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Karen,
> Right now it looks like Sept 1st. My husband decided it would be a brilliant idea to have a family road trip with the girls driving across the country and stopping to hike with the girls. I am thinking it is going to be like National Lampoons! I am excited about all the shows in CA but dreading the outdoors! Dora loves to find things on the ground so we are going to have to do a lot of training to compete with the squirrels!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda, I think the cross-county trip sounds like great fun! I love cross-country trips, tho' I admit the furthest I have driven with my dogs is two states away. I envy you for all the sights you're going to see! Have a safe trip and let me know when you are out here. We're entered in Southern CA shows on two weekends in late September. If you're settled in, maybe we can meet up. That would be fun and I could introduce you to some of the Hav people out here. I also remember that you are quite the photographer. I'm still trying to learn how to use my Canon Rebel XT, so you can expect that I'll probably be asking you for some advice. I hope you won't mind!


----------



## Karen (Aug 4, 2006)

*Just had to share*

Inky and Willa tonight. Gotta love 'em! :hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen,
That would be great! I am thinking you need no tips... I am the one who needs them!!! Look at these shots.... WOW! Inky looks like a very great mom! Willa also looks bigger than I thought of her!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wonderful pictures Karen. Just makes you want to snuggle down with them and have a nap. Very nice.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen,

The pictures of Inky and Willa are just beautiful - a ture mother daughter love.  I can't believe how big Willa has gotten, it's probably all that milk that she is just getting.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Karen, that makes me want to get down on the floor and just lay there and watch them. Inky reminds me of Tinky, who just loves mothering her pups. Those pictures are really sweet.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen, that's all I have to say about those pictures.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What beautiful photos of mom and babe. They are very sweet. Thanks for posting them.

Susan


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wonderful photo of a mother's love! How sweet it is!!


----------



## susanwk (Jul 21, 2007)

Karen,
I'm new around here, picking up my little puppy Zara next weekend but this is so fun already being able to have all these "Havanese lovers" in one place and so exciting seeing photos of everyone's beautiful dogs. Yours are gorgeous! Enjoyed the photos. What is intersting about Havanese to me so far is to see how they change as they grow. 
Well, congrats on finishing your classes!

Susan


----------



## Karen (Aug 4, 2006)

susanwk said:


> Karen,
> I'm new around here, picking up my little puppy Zara next weekend but this is so fun already being able to have all these "Havanese lovers" in one place and so exciting seeing photos of everyone's beautiful dogs. Yours are gorgeous! Enjoyed the photos. What is intersting about Havanese to me so far is to see how they change as they grow.
> Well, congrats on finishing your classes!
> 
> Susan


:welcome: HI Susan, Welcome to the Forum. I haven't been around here very long either. It sure is a wonderful list....so many nice people here who love Havs! Congratulations on getting a new puppy! That is very exciting. Be sure to share photos of her with us. With all the knowledgeable people here, you'll be able to get answers to questions you might have about raising a Havanese puppy. I've learned so much by visiting the various threads.

Thank you to everyone for the nice comments about Willa and Inky. I think the photos I posted last night are going to be keepers in Willa's puppy book. Inky is a good mom and the photos really show that. I am so proud of her!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow---
I was missing out!!You have new updated pix of mommie Inky and baby Willa!hoto::becky:hoto::becky:That is so sweet....:kiss: Inky looks like such a good mommie!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How sweet~!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

AWWWWWWWwwwwww ! What beautiful, sweet images, Karen. Thank you for sharing those with us. Inky is gorgeous and the two of them look so in love with each other. I'd be like Kimberly and Debbie..... down on the floor lying right next to them and soaking it all in.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Great photos! Those two look so peaceful and sweet. There will never be any better days than those sleeping and holding the new baby. Mmmmmm... I wish I were there cuddled in too! Willa is sure getting big fast! What a lucky girl to have her mama all too herself.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those photos! The love comes shining through. Awwww. I too am very affected by that extraordinary experience. I want more photos.


----------

